# Hello



## yochi (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello, I have browsed these forums every once in a while, never bother registering. I did Kaizen Shotokan Karate for a month, and American Kenpo for a year. 

American Kenpo is a great martial arts and my instructor was phenomenal, but I was looking for something not just for the streets, but fighting in tournaments, and so forth. Currently I am investigating to find a Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu school, but alas, Washington sucks!

Well nice to meet you all, and I plan to stick around.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome yochi!  I look forward to your posts and I hope you find what you are looking for! :wavey:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to MT, yochi.  I'm sure you'll find info here on whatever you'd like.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome, Yoshi! Glad you're around now.


----------



## yochi (Nov 7, 2005)

Danke for wilkommen. 

Ok, I am hearing now that BJJ is just for sport, and not very effective in a real life, war situation? If I saw two thugs beating someone out on the street, would my BJJ be ineffective against these people?

What is a good, fierce, martial arts? I want to do competitions, but I also want a martial arts that could work in a real world situation. Any suggestions?


----------



## MJS (Nov 7, 2005)

yochi said:
			
		

> Danke for wilkommen.
> 
> Ok, I am hearing now that BJJ is just for sport, and not very effective in a real life, war situation? If I saw two thugs beating someone out on the street, would my BJJ be ineffective against these people?
> 
> What is a good, fierce, martial arts? I want to do competitions, but I also want a martial arts that could work in a real world situation. Any suggestions?


 
First off, Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy your stay!

As for your question.  There are many techniques from BJJ that can be applied standing.  Of course, some slight modifications may need to be made, but against mult. attackers, the last place that you want to be is on the ground!

What Martial Arts are in your area?  I suggest finding ones that interest you and check them out.  Watch or take a class, talk to the students and instructor, etc.  From that point, decide what you like the best.  Watch another class or two, and if its something that you really like, join up!

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome!

I study BJJ and find it useful, but I do it as an adjunct to arnis. There are many standing techniques--for the clinch, for takedowns, against various grabs and holds, etc. Pair it with Muay Thai/JKD/etc. for a good solid system!


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard!  Check out the various styles on this board and ask questions of each and see which one you feel would fit your needs closest then look for a school that teaches that art within a distance from home that you'd feel like traveling two or three times a week.  Happy hunting.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello to MT and happy posting.


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Yochi!  Welcome, and good luck in your search.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome Yochi 

I'm sure many experienced people here on MT will offer some great answers~!

Enjoy~

~Tess


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 7, 2005)

Glad you decided to register and start posting Yochi. 
Welcome!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome, yochi! :wavey:  Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## yochi (Nov 7, 2005)

Like I said, Washington sucks. There isn't many MA around here unless I want zu travel 1 hour and 20 minutes ein DAY. If someone wouldn't mind, would you look for ein martial arts school in Puyallup, Washington area? Danke.

Auf Wiedersehen, alle!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 7, 2005)

Puyallup?  Wow. No, I don't know of any BJJ schools in that area, but if you're willing to venture to Yacolt/Amboy, we'd be happy to roll with you a bit, do some self-defense, tactical, weaponry, etcetera.

Oh yeah, and welcome to MT!


----------



## Blindside (Nov 8, 2005)

yochi said:
			
		

> Like I said, Washington sucks. There isn't many MA around here unless I want zu travel 1 hour and 20 minutes ein DAY. If someone wouldn't mind, would you look for ein martial arts school in Puyallup, Washington area? Danke.


 
Washington does NOT suck!    I consider Seattle home, I just happen to live in Wyoming right now.

Right off the top of my head the only instructors that I know of in Puyallup are the Tapecs, who teach a Kajukenbo offshoot and Doce Pares escrima.  All of younger Tapecs are great sport karate and tournament stick fighters, so if that is the kind of competition you are looking for, you might like it.  I haven't seen Sigung Tapec for seven years or so, but it looks like the family is still teaching.  
http://jtapec.tripod.com/index.html

Marcelo Alonso (BJJ) has one of his schools in Puyallup, at least according to his website.
http://www.geocities.com/marceloalonsobjj/

Good luck with your search,

Lamont


The only other suggestion


----------



## Agrosch (Nov 8, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Welcome!
> 
> I study BJJ and find it useful, but I do it as an adjunct to arnis. There are many standing techniques--for the clinch, for takedowns, against various grabs and holds, etc. Pair it with Muay Thai/JKD/etc. for a good solid system!


Yes indeed,
Welcome to the boards!

Or look for a TKD school that also incorperates this. They do exist. As a yellowbelt I know 6-7 different ways to take peopel down,  and I also have all my striking and street effective moves. If you can't find one, I'd look for maybe an Aikido school? As they incorperate, well some anyways, more striking. Or  you could always do what Arnisador suggests.


----------



## RichK (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome Yochi


----------



## Gemini (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Yochi!


----------



## yochi (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, I am really thankful for all your guys help. I'll check out those schools in the Puyallup area, nice to Auf Wiedersehen, alle.


----------



## still learning (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello,  Your choice to seek real fighting is interesting?   Does anyone teach real fighting (anything goes) in there everyday classes?  How do you train for something like that...no rules... different fighting styles/street/boxing/and so on..?  

If you get a chance read some of "Marc the Animal Macyoung"  books..he has some good insights on this......Good Luck and Aloha


----------



## yochi (Nov 10, 2005)

Ja, aloha!

That BJJ place in Puyallup looks dead, apparently their instructor can't get back into the U.S.? The tournaments section on their website is a year old, so I'm not very sure. Now, the T.A.P.E.C. school, do you know if they often have tournaments? And if so, is this a more "aggressive" martial arts?

Danke.


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Nov 10, 2005)

yochi said:
			
		

> Danke for wilkommen.
> 
> Ok, I am hearing now that BJJ is just for sport, and not very effective in a real life, war situation? If I saw two thugs beating someone out on the street, would my BJJ be ineffective against these people?
> 
> What is a good, fierce, martial arts? I want to do competitions, but I also want a martial arts that could work in a real world situation. Any suggestions?


 


American Kenpo


----------



## yochi (Nov 10, 2005)

Ja?

No, I don't think so.

American Kenpo is GREAT for street fighting, practical situations, but my instructor didn't even offer to put us through tournaments or anything. Maybe if he did I'd still be around, but alas, it's not to be.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 14, 2005)

> That BJJ place in Puyallup looks dead, apparently their instructor can't get back into the U.S.? The tournaments section on their website is a year old, so I'm not very sure. Now, the T.A.P.E.C. school, do you know if they often have tournaments? And if so, is this a more "aggressive" martial arts?


 
What kind of competition are you looking at doing?  Full-contact?  Like I said, its been seven years since I've seen the Tapecs so I don't know what they are focused on now, but kajukenbo is a relative to kenpo so it does have a pretty aggressive foundation, but their variant comes off one of the soft-style lineages.  Go visit, see what you think in person.

Lamont


----------



## yochi (Nov 14, 2005)

Ja, full-contact definitely. If that is what TAPEC is aimed for, I'll have to give it a look, as well as BJJ (just in case). Thanks for all your help everyone, and Danke fur das wilkommen.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 9, 2005)

Hellow welcome and enjoy we are glad to have you here


----------

